# Resistencia tostadora



## agustindcol (Feb 27, 2020)

Buenos días, se me voló una de las resistencias de la placa de la tostadora (r5,) y la verdad que no se calcular qué resistencia era. 



Alguien podrá darme una mano? Es de una tostadora Rowenta

Gracias! 

Adjunto foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

Y esa placa maneja un relé ? O hay otra placa mas ? Transformador de alimentación ?


----------



## agustindcol (Feb 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y esa placa maneja un relé ? O hay otra placa mas ? Transformador de alimentación ?



No hay mucho más. Va directamente a 220, solo tiene el electroimán para el encendido/traba de la palanca



Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

Ahh , o sea que esa plaqueta se alimenta de 220Vac , tiene un sensor que toma temperatura o un timer , y acciona el electroimán .

Deberías levantar el circuito ya que seguramente no se haya quemado solo esa resistencia , lápiz y papel y a dibujar


----------



## agustindcol (Feb 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahh , o sea que esa plaqueta se alimenta de 220Vac , tiene un sensor que toma temperatura o un timer , y acciona el electroimán .
> 
> Deberías levantar el circuito ya que seguramente no se haya quemado solo esa resistencia , lápiz y papel y a dibujar



Jajaj exacto!

Pero no pierdo la esperanza de que la enorme cantidad de mugre que tenía (y todavía tiene) haya hecho un corto y volado la resistencia. No pierdo nada limpiando todo y cambiando solo esto para probar. El tema que no logro descifrar de cuánto era está resistencia que hoy no está..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

O alguien tiene la misma tostadora y la desarma , se fija y te dice el valor   . . .  o . . .  a levantar el circuito que casi seguramente podríamos deducirla  . . .


----------



## analogico (Feb 27, 2020)

busca por el código del circuito integrado, puede que encuentres el diagrama


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2020)

Buenas, me surgió una duda. . . . . . . . 
¿la resistencia ha dejado restos?. Nunca había visto que una resistencia "volara" cortándose las patillas a ras. 
¿O la falta del componente te ha hecho presuponer que ese es el problema?

La pieza de metal en la esquina superior derecha ¿podría ser un bimetal? 

Una foto igual que la primera, pero de la otra cara, la de las soldaduras, estaría bien para hacernos una idea del circuito.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2020)

Parece un temporizador analógico sencillo.
Saca el esquema, que no parece complejo y a partir de eso se puede deducir.

Si no, la otra opción es que alguien tenga ese mismo modelo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 1, 2020)

Ma_ver que es muy simple. Todos te han dicho las mejores respuestas. Si al menos no quieres levantar el diagrama. Di de donde hasta donde va la resistencia si a colector, emisor o base y donde proviene ? Y por ultimo esa resistencia no se quemo... llevo años y esa vaquelista está más limpia que mi...

Saludos


----------



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

Buenas, yo tenia una tostadora parecida a esa, pero ya no esta en mis manos.
Esa placa es la que regula la temperatura y hace que salte.
Como te dicen, si tu no has desoldado esa resistencia, no es que se haya volado, es que no venía de fabrica.

Has probado si la resistencia que calienta no está cortada ???
Ese suele ser el problema mas habitual en estos cacharros.
Enchufala, y mira que haya 220v (110v) en sus bornes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2020)

Creo que me quedaré con ganas de saber como funciona el circuito y si podría ajustarse, para medio minuto por ejemplo.

Tengo una tostadora "fija" y ando pensando en hacerle un temporizador.


----------



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

O sea, que SI te funciona la resistencia de calor.
Pero sigues sin decir si tu has quitado esa R o no.
Supongo que no, así que deberías de revisar el resto de componentes.

Y si, si lo que quieres es que salte al de medio minuto, YO CREO que si es mejor que le pingas un temporizador.
Que yo sepa, esos tostadores saltan poir temperatura, no por tiempo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2020)

A ver..... el que inició la consulta es @agustindcol y desde el jueves no ha vuelto a contestar.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Creo que me quedaré con ganas de saber como funciona el circuito y si podría ajustarse........


Es porque tengo una tostadora con las resistencias al aire que, de fábrica, no lleva ningún tipo de anclaje, contactos ni tmporizador y se me pasó por la cabeza adaptarle un temporizador.

Concretamente esta :






Funciona de maravilla y no hay limitación de tamaño de tostada o lo que sea que se caliente.
Pero tienes que estar encima controlando si no quieres comer carbón. 

Esto sería todo medio* off topic.*


----------



## davidmoyata (Mar 9, 2020)

saca una foto del lado de las pistas de la placa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2020)

A ésta no se le quemaban los transistores ;-)



Pincha , no tenés por ahí un automático de luz de escalera ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 9, 2020)

Es como una máquina de tortura de tostadas. 

Me gusta, voy a ver si consigo unos. . . . .. . . . la valla del vecino tiene unos ornamentos parecidos. . . . .


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Puedes controlar el tiempo de encendido de las resistencias, pero no vas a poder controlar el "salto" del pan, porque en las automaticas se usan electroiman y las mecanicas una chapa que se dilata con la temperatura.
Hay un integrado especifico para tostadoras, pero usa electroiman para apagar y saltar el pan.

Usan parte de la resistencias para la alimentacion, asi te ahorras de parte de la fuente de poder...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2020)

¿Tiempo se ajusta  con condensador?

Todavía no he medido consumo de la tostadora 
Normalmente la enchufo en una regleta, podría incluso insertar dentro el circuito. Tendría que ver tema temperatura disipación del BT.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Tiempo se ajusta con condensador?


 
Sip

O lo armás en un gabinete de fuente y te sirve para otras cosas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2020)

O armo dos, uno para la cueva taller y otro para la tostadora.

Me gusta eso de reutilizar transistores típicos de televisión. 
Conmutador y varios condensadores 💡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)

Cual circuito vas a quemar  , digo armar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cual circuito vas a quemar  , digo armar


Si encuentro los triac que "tengo" veré qué hago. Me gusta el de los transistores, aunque supongo que con el 555 será mas preciso. 
 Probaré ambos todos para trastear.

Como parece que hay algunos que no han entendido mi consulta añado fotos. Verán que no hay mas que resistencias y* ya. *No hay sistema de propulsión de tostadas ni ajuste de temperatura ni nada de nada.


Se puede apreciar que en la zona del pasamuros del cable se encontraba el conmutador selector de 125V ó 220V.
Se deshechó en la última reparación.
El cable va a través de conexiones fijas a las resistencias, sin térmico o termostato de por medio.


En esta última se puede apreciar la versatilidad del sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En esta última se puede apreciar la versatilidad del sistema.


 
Lo pones , lo quemas , lo sacas . . .  podés hacer chorizos ahí  !


----------

